# Donnington Photos



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Took a few photos. If you were on the track I probalbly have one of your car. As I promised to a couple of new friends already, if you want a copy you can pm me the reg number and I will email if I have any.

Not sure about the etiquette of putting people number plates up.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice pics, but could you please blank my plate out


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> Nice pics, but could you please blank my plate out


Done


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Got any pics of my TT on track 

PM sent


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

As requested :


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> As requested :


 great pic 8)

thanks Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Took a few photos. If you were on the track I probalbly have one of your car. As I promised to a couple of new friends already, if you want a copy you can pm me the reg number and I will email if I have any.


Any jpegs of me on track would be graetfully received. email address at bottom of sig...



Godzilla said:


> Not sure about the etiquette of putting people number plates up.


Not a problem for me!  :roll:



Godzilla said:


>


Nice shot with good context. It was good that someone made the effort to go farside, well done sir! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Will e mail you as well


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Will e mail you as well


Another exellent shot!

I'm usually the other end of the lens...


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi there mate! As TThriller said, great effort. I think we all appreciate the stunning pictures that you managed to take!

Cheers! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, Im quite pleased with some of them, especialy as I was playing with a new camera (there were a few that were not as good though lol).


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Any of mine? Was out in the Newbie Session.

A5

Dale


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me too (LV53 ***)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me too please - Black coupe - W502 T** - Newbie session

Many thanks if you can find one 

(Bet you're glad you offered now aren't you!!!)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

As long as you dont expect them in 5 minutes its not a problem


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Godzilla said:


> As long as you dont expect them in 5 minutes its not a problem


No hurry at all


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

A few requests:
A5


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Was


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi, any more of the yellow roadster ? I can't have too much of a good thing !

Mr L


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

A few


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

*DIRTY *yellow Roadster...............


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for that....


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I would love any pics you may have of mine (the clue is in the sig, but you knew that :roll: ). Great meeting up with you both. Cheers


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Here you go Raife:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

The original jpeg images are approx 4.2MB if anyone wants them emailed.

(there are more as well)

I thought I had got everyone apologies if I missed a coouple


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

hi mate , u got any of mine COT51E blue TT. you can leave my plate on and send any to [email protected]

cheers pete!

OBTW, stunning pics!!!!!!


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Jon, thanks for the photos very nice. I would be grateful if you could send the pics to my email at the bottom of my sig. Cheers


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi

Only ones I can find with you are in are at the little chef car park on the way.

Didnt think you did a track session.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i thought you were one of they guys wearing a high viz taking the pics, duh!!!!!!

i only went in the parade, i noticed a guy handing cards out b4 we went in, i must have been the only one that never got one. anyone have his details.

pete!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Did anyone bothered to take *any *pictures of a small blue plastic car on track ?  :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> *DIRTY *yellow Roadster...............


I didn't know that yellow roadsters could get dirty :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent pic of me - thanks very much. 

Be grateful if you could e-mail me a full res copy - email button below


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Paul

Ride height looks spot on - well done! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> Paul
> 
> Ride height looks spot on - well done! :lol:


Braking just for the camera obviously :roll: :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

coTTsie said:


> i thought you were one of they guys wearing a high viz taking the pics, duh!!!!!!
> 
> i only went in the parade, i noticed a guy handing cards out b4 we went in, i must have been the only one that never got one. anyone have his details.
> 
> pete!


Hey Pete,
I got a couple of you. I was behind you on the parade lap. Sorry about the poor quality pics.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> The original jpeg images are approx 4.2MB if anyone wants them emailed.
> 
> (there are more as well)
> 
> I thought I had got everyone apologies if I missed a coouple


Hi. Did you get any of mine (MY07 TTC) on the newbie track session. My passenger took some vids and pics from inside, so I don't have any from outside.  
.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

> Hey Pete,
> I got a couple of you. I was behind you on the parade lap. Sorry about the poor quality pics.


that'll do or me, cheers


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > *DIRTY *yellow Roadster...............
> ...


Only ones in non Audi colours with non Audi brakes it seems. The brakes were meant to stop things like that happening  They worked at the 'Ring, but the smooth flowing Donington proved too much ! 
Still at least the Quattro system got put to good use :lol: :lol:

Mr L


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > The original jpeg images are approx 4.2MB if anyone wants them emailed.
> ...


Got one of you Marcus, email or put on thread?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

chip said:


> Did anyone bothered to take *any *pictures of a small blue plastic car on track ?  :roll:


Damn - think I made a mistake and got that one lol


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


Thread is fine, mate - whatever is easiest for you. Thanks.
.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Here you are Marcus


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

If you have pm or emailed me and I havnt responded its not because I cant be @rsed, just that ive had soo may requests struggleing to keep up, so ask again if you want


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> Here you are Marcus
> 
> Whoaah, nice piccy! Cheers mate. 8)
> .


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Here you are Marcus


The trouble is with the MKII is that it has such a long 'extras' list 

I noted an identical car with a very distinctive plate in the Newbie session whose owner didn't order the optional mirror glass in the door and rear view mirrors ........ :roll:

........ or maybe it's a new BMW  :wink:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Would you mind looking for me on the track (newbie session)

Black MKII TTC (RK07 UEX)

Cheers

Chris


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

chip said:


> Did anyone bothered to take *any *pictures of a small blue plastic car on track ?  :roll:


Do you mean this little blue plastic car?



















Dave


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

HighTT said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Here you are Marcus
> ...


I agree - it would be so much better if all my chosen 'extras' were fitted as standard, but they weren't, so I had to dish the dough. :?

Interesting thought.. of all the options I have, I used only three on the track - the 19" wheels, the S-Tronic (Sport Mode and flappy paddles) and the Audi Magnetic Ride. All of which worked like a dream. The AMR ensured the car had no body-roll at all (that I could detect) around the corners. FANTASTIC and worth every penny 'cos I am now hooked on track days and intend to do many more. I'm also working on a plan to get a few days off work to go to the Nurburgring in a few weeks time. Anyone care to join me?
.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> the S-Tronic (Sport Mode and flappy paddles)
> .


Haven't managed to find manual yet then :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > the S-Tronic (Sport Mode and flappy paddles)
> ...


Yep - they're called flappy paddles in the 21st century. :wink: 
If a sequential gear selector is good enough for F1 - it'll do for little, humble, ol' me. What do I know? :roll: :wink: 
.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I meant have you not driven your S tronic in manual mode AND used the paddles :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> I meant have you not driven your S tronic in manual mode AND used the paddles :?


Yes, that's what I meant. Sorry if I was unclear. 
On the track I tried it in S mode, S-Mode using the flappys and then manual (move gear lever to the left), but using the flappys to change gear - no point using the stick. With just a few laps it's difficult to get a full picture, but I can honestly say that the S-Mode was very, very good for a first-time track-day goer like me  
.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I meant have you not driven your S tronic in manual mode AND used the paddles :?
> ...


Just ckecking :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:-*


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

ezz said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


With these comments anyone would think this wasn't a Newbie session, but it was, so chill dude and save them for next time 8) 
(A newbie with a mirror and not afraid to use it!)


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:-*


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

ezz said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


I was also behind a MK1 and another Mk2 who also used their brakes, but that's okay by me. I didn't consider myself 'stuck' behind them because it was a NEWBIE session. Perhaps you two prize berks should of been a bit BRAVER and gone on one of the other sessions to play with the big boys! ezz - if you nearly went off the track at that slow speed - you really need some driving lessons. You are an arrogant and prize twat! :? 
, :? (a wink makes it okay to be rude, so I believe).


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:-*


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

ezz said:


> o yer you have a mk 2 so you a good driver,i forgot, still a twat that cant drive, and should stick to waitrose carparks. :-*


I think you need lessons in English, especially punctuation, as well as in driving.

The pre-track instructions were quite clear - If you want to overtake, you must only do so on a straight, and only when the car in front has pulled over to the right with his indicator on. There was NO instruction that required newbie drivers to move over. Rather, the suggestion was that the 'newbie session' track time should not be about 'how fast can I go', but gaining a a feel for your car on a track, and for positioning oneself for the corners. That's what I paid my money for.

PS - I think I saw you with your chav mates last week - doing doughnuts and burnouts in the supermarket carpark. :roll:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Now now boys play nice and stick to the forum rules.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Urmmmm, Guys ...... can we please put a stop to this childish bickering? :?

Hev x


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

ezz said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ezz said:
> ...


You're better with your hands? :lol: What's that then, lots of uppie-downie. Ha ha - you said it! :lol:

For anyone else who had to read this drivel - sorry you wasted your time. It seems that ezz has an issue about Mk2's vs MK1's. I love the Mk1 as much as the Mk2. I like the TTOC and I think that the newbie session on the track "for 'newbies" was a brilliant idea. Nuff said. :roll: 
.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I think that the briefing may have been partly to blame; 
I say 'may' because I didn't hear it all.

What should have been said in the briefing, is that _if there is a car behind you that wasn't there before, then that car is quicker than you around the whole lap_, and that you should let it pass you on a straight ( it won't then hold you up ).

Having said that, most people all day displayed very good track etiquette
about passing ..... well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I was a passenger during the Newbie session and we quickly caught up the car in question, which was very fast down the straights, was extremely early on the brakes and rather slow around the corners (hence no body roll :wink: ).
It was a newbie session and there's nothing wrong with braking early and being slow around the corners in fact it's rather wise ......
but pulling over on the straights only to then floor it - in effect gives no chance for a less powerful but quicker (around the whole lap) car to get past; it's VERY frustrating for the quicker cars behind and it did spoil the session for a number of quicker newbies. IIRC the vid. demostrates about 2 minutes of clear track ahead ...... it doesn't show the line of cars stuck behind :roll: .

Let's be constructive about this so we can all benefit next time,
the slanging match is just not helpful.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Now now boys play nice and stick to the forum rules.


Sorry wallsendmag - it's drivel I know, but do the forum rules allow for this sort of attack out of nowhere... :x

Quote from ezz: "yes i was stuck behind this twat as well,right up hes ass,nearly made me go off twice,as his foot was always on he brake,and what makes me laugh is that they all repeated back to the instructor " i will indicate right and move to the right" ive got a mk 2 its better than your mk 1....starting to go off some mk 2 owners... " unquote.

I think not. And I reserve the right to reply to such rude and arrogant behaviour. I am now done with it tho' :roll: Moved on :arrow:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

HighTT said:


> I think that the briefing may have been partly to blame;
> I say 'may' because I didn't hear it all.
> 
> What should have been said in the briefing, is that _if there is a car behind you that wasn't there before, then that car is quicker than you around the whole lap_, and that you should let it pass you on a straight ( it won't then hold you up ).
> ...


The vid was of my second lap. It shows me catching up with a silver Mk1 and a black Mk2 which I patiently braked for and let them do their thing - politely and patiently. Please keep in mind - its a newbie session!! Braking hard to 'learn' about turn-in and apex clipping is part of the reason for paying for a newbie session. If my car is then quick on the straights then that's part of the fun of going fast without a speed camera in sight - THAT'S WHAT I PAID FOR for goodness sake. Those that wanted to be more serious should of paid for the more experinced sessions. Simple and easy to understand. :?


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:-*


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well, none of the last few posts look very dignified. Road rage, trolley rage and now we have track rage! 
We are talking about the newbie session so it would have been reasonable to expect the drivers to have little or no experience of driving on a track and made due allowance for that. The drivers would all have different levels of confidence in their own abilities as a driver and in the abilities of their car. Additionally people would have different assessment of the level of risk; to themselves, to their car and to the potential for self embarassment should they make an error with their peers looking on.

I too drove a black MkII in the newbie session (no passenger) and I hope I didn't inconvenience anyone else too much. I found that I was quicker than a number of others who signalled and allowed me to pass as briefed. I also noted a black MkI which was quicker than me and let him pass on the pit straight. On a number of occasions I found that I was "held up" in corners as the driver in front took the bend a little slower than I though I was able to. Hey ho; such is the way of things - the other driver had the same right as me to be there and the right to drive at his own pace; it wasn't a race. I was just happy to be able to drive as fast as I dared down the Craner Curves.

Ezz: You may have just been unlucky with your grid position relative to the other driver but to react by driving "right up hes ass" was surely unreasonable if not potentially dangerous; after all you'd already sussed that he braked early! 
It may be that in the excitement and stress of the situation the other driver simply forgot some of the briefing points, it can be easily done in a new and unfamiliar situation. Surely the logical thing to have done would have been to take a drive through the pit lane, allow sufficient time for the other driver to get half a lap ahead and then rejoin the track. Given the number of cars and the session length you would have been unlikely to catch him up.

And as for the MkI v MkII thing . . . . . GIVE UP. They're all Audi TTs, and surely that's what is important to us all.

Marcus: I noticed your car in the car park and checked it a few times but you were always elsewhere. Would have been good to put a face to a name. From you previous posts I was surprised at your reaction - calm please.

And that's my longest post; so far.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> ezz said:
> 
> 
> > o yer you have a mk 2 so you a good driver,i forgot, still a twat that cant drive, and should stick to waitrose carparks. :-*
> ...


The insturctions i heard were mirror signal manovere. the same as the highway code :lol: . I was also stuck behind the MY07 who was insistent on not moving over for several laps. 

Those MK2's with all the gizmos, electronics, dampers and magents just are#nt as quick as a well driven MK1, with ESP OFF.  :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Well, none of the last few posts look very dignified. Road rage, trolley rage and now we have track rage!
> We are talking about the newbie session so it would have been reasonable to expect the drivers to have little or no experience of driving on a track and made due allowance for that. The drivers would all have different levels of confidence in their own abilities as a driver and in the abilities of their car. Additionally people would have different assessment of the level of risk; to themselves, to their car and to the potential for self embarassment should they make an error with their peers looking on.
> 
> I too drove a black MkII in the newbie session (no passenger) and I hope I didn't inconvenience anyone else too much. I found that I was quicker than a number of others who signalled and allowed me to pass as briefed. I also noted a black MkI which was quicker than me and let him pass on the pit straight. On a number of occasions I found that I was "held up" in corners as the driver in front took the bend a little slower than I though I was able to. Hey ho; such is the way of things - the other driver had the same right as me to be there and the right to drive at his own pace; it wasn't a race. I was just happy to be able to drive as fast as I dared down the Craner Curves.
> ...


Vic - your're right there, mate. I do normally try to get along with, and help my fellow forum members in any way possible.  Would of been good to meet you. Maybe next time?!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

thebears said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ezz said:
> ...


your not aloud to voice your opinion,or say mk 2,or have any freedom of speach :lol: ....


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I have to say, I did find it a bit irritating to start off with - driving in convoy for the first 6 minutes or so. But there appeared to be quite a few nervous people out there for the very first time, who were understandably concentrating more on the road in front than that behind. However, most did settle down and noticed those wanting to pass in their rear view mirror from then one.

In Marcus's defence, he did move over quite promptly for me once there was a straight bit of road. To be far, from Redgate through to McLeans there aren't that many places that you would reasonably expect a newbie to pull over with their progress being adversely affected, and that wouldn't be fair either - that's precisely what a Newbie session hopes to avoid.

Anyway, I found it great fun - even if I only managed one flying lap. Perhaps I will brave a normal session next time. Looking at Nick's footage, 30 cars looked many when coming on / off the track, but it didn't seem nearly as many once on the track for a while.

BTW, any shots of me: KJ**? Or was I too fast for the camera lens?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I have to say, I did find it a bit irritating to start off with - driving in convoy for the first 6 minutes or so. But there appeared to be quite a few nervous people out there for the very first time, who were understandably concentrating more on the road in front than that behind. However, most did settle down and noticed those wanting to pass in their rear view mirror from then one.
> 
> In Marcus's defence, he did move over quite promptly for me once there was a straight bit of road. To be far, from Redgate through to McLeans there aren't that many places that you would reasonably expect a newbie to pull over with their progress being adversely affected, and that wouldn't be fair either - that's precisely what a Newbie session hopes to avoid.
> 
> ...


i dont no why Marcus's stated,we were not talking about him,and i just checked the vid and thats not me in front of him, ha i had a fun day,its just a shame some people are selfish,and coundent or woundent move out of the way,just like they explained.thats all,even if its your first time,there are still rules to keep people safe, and when i said "right up hes ass" its a frase of words,as in i was behind him for 6 or more laps,but he still woundent pull over,and when i get a chance to post my vid,you will see the que of cars behind him. :-*


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ezz said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I did find it a bit irritating to start off with - driving in convoy for the first 6 minutes or so. But there appeared to be quite a few nervous people out there for the very first time, who were understandably concentrating more on the road in front than that behind. However, most did settle down and noticed those wanting to pass in their rear view mirror from then one.
> ...


"identifical car with a very distinctive plate" was mentioned earlier. I can't remember seeing a similar MK2 with such a distinctive plate. :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Can I have my thread back please, if you want to argue go somewhere else!!!!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Will e mail you as well


Emails gratefully received  Many thanks!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hope the pics were good enough, (first go with new camera and on a track day as well).

Im pretty pleased with a lot of them - amazing what a decent camera can do for an average photographer lol.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> Hope the pics were good enough, (first go with new camera and on a track day as well).
> 
> Im pretty pleased with a lot of them - amazing what a decent camera can do for an average photographer lol.


Hey Godzilla, The photos are excellent. What new camera are you using?
.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Marcus,

Picked up a Nikon D40x the Sat before Donnington. Did loads of research and swapped from Canon to Nikon. I really like it so far.

And Â£60 cashback of the Nikon website for certain cameras at them moment made it a good price as well.

pm me if you want to know any more


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Nice shots. PM sent - TTitan.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

TTitan, sent you an email.


----------

